# Baby budgies



## Marniem (6 mo ago)

Hi I am new to this group and would be grateful for some advice.
My budgies laid 4 eggs. One egg hatched 2 days ago. When I peeked inside the breeding box, there was only 2 eggs and 1 chick?
How often can I check on the babies inside the box, and when do I clean the breeding box? Can I clean it before the chick's are old enough to leave the box?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Were you trying to breed your birds or was it accidental? Breeding requires a good deal of preparation and research because so many unexpected things can happen and it is your responsibility to be prepared for anything that might come up. There is some info in this link that may be helpful to you Are You Ready To Breed Your Budgies?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

In order that we can determine your experience with budgies as well as your knowledge base so we can provide you with the necessary guidance,
Please answer ALL of the following questions:

How long have you owned budgies?*
*How many adult budgies do you have?
Are the pair that bred in an individual breeding cage?
Does the nest box have a concave bottom?
What are you using in the nest box as nesting material?
How old are the budgies which bred
Do you have any prior experience with breeding budgies?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?*
*Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?*

*If there were originally 4 eggs and now there is one chick and 2 eggs the other egg may have been broken or eaten.*

*When the youngest chick hatches the oldest chick will be much bigger than it.
When you check the nest box make sure the youngest chicks are not getting trampled and are getting fed (you will see food in their crops)

You will need to check the nest box twice a day as the eggs are hatching. Check in the morning and afternoon to make sure all is well.

Usually the hen leaves the nest to relieve herself, but once all the eggs have hatched, you'll need to start cleaning the nest box.
Make sure your hands are clean and warm (wash them with soap and warm water) before handling the chicks.
It may be easiest if you have a second nest box with a concave bottom available.
That way, you can transfer the chicks directly from the dirty nest box into the clean one.
Check each chick individually as you move it from the nest box to the dish or the new nest box.
Otherwise, put the chicks in a dish filled with a soft towel while you scrub down the interior of the nest box.
It's best to remove the nest box from the cage to clean it.

When the chicks are small, you can do this every few days, then as they grow you'll need to clean it every day, and then likely twice a day once they get really big. (2.5-3 weeks old).

You want to make sure that you are keeping the nest clean and dry so that no bacteria can grow and harm the chicks.
Use a safe bedding like pine shavings or aspen shavings. You can find these at any pet store. You can also use dry oats as bedding if you are unable to find wood shavings.

You can start handling the chicks for short periods of time once they are around 2-2.5 weeks old.
Make sure you wash your hands, and that your hands are not cold. You can hold each one for about 15 minutes at a time, and as they grow and feather up, you can extend this time little by little.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Marniem (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Were you trying to breed your birds or was it accidental? Breeding requires a good deal of preparation and research because so many unexpected things can happen and it is your responsibility to be prepared for anything that might come up. There is some info in this link that may be helpful to you Are You Ready To Breed Your Budgies?


It was an accident. We adopted the birds from friends that were moving. The birds came to us with the breeding box attached to the cage. We ordered a larger cage for the birds.and there was a 2 week delay as the wrong cage was sent. The birds started breeding in those 2 weeks, and we know have chicks. Thank you for the link you posted,


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please read and respond to the questions asked in my previous post. 

Thank you

FaeryBee 
Talk Budgies Adminis*


----------

